# Going to See ENT to discuss TT



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

I've got eight lovely nodules on my thyroid that I am going to see an ENT for on Monday to discuss surgical options. I've had constant pain since they did the biopsies last month and a choking feeling when lying down that throws me into a panic attack. I literally feel like I am suffocating.

Besides for how many surgeries he does what other questions should I ask?

Thanks... Debra


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How large will the incision be?

Will you use a drain tube?

Will there be staples ? ( run if yes)

Will you be kept overnight for observation?

Will you prescribe the replacement medication and when will it be started post TT?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What is your complication rate? Specifically, how often do your patients have laryngeal nerve damage? How often do your patients have issues with calcium? Do you patients ever have need to stay multiple nights because of issues with calcium?

If your doctor is going to start you on meds, be sure to ask you is expected to maintain your dosage.


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you both so much.

I've got my list of questions started.

I've got all my radiology, bloodwork and pathology reports as well as the images on disc from all the ultrasounds and biopsies.

I just went through a breast cancer scare (benign thank God) and haven't put the time into this appt that I needed to. The last thing I want to do is be unprepared and not have excellent results.

You all are lifesavers!

Deb


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Be sure to figure your starting dose based on your weight.

1.7mcg per kilogram per the manufacturer insert.


----------

